# is anyone trying bicycling?



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm biking about 25mi per day, avg. Its finally a workout that's not boring and not giving me joint problems. I can really feel my brain fog lifting. I'm really looking forward to biking a lot more this fall as the summer cools off. It really requires paying a lot of attention to traffic, potholes etc. There are a few opportunites for quick chit chat as well that I kind of like. it really seems like a good way to get out of the house with purpose.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I did so out of necessity. I had no vehicle for a time and did all my commuting/errands on bicycle. It's a good addition to my exercise routine. But I have to say, I missed having a vehicle I can just throw my cargo inside and away from the weather and go.. and not risk being hit by careless drivers. Which did happen, and had other close calls. Still pissed off about that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just blew an inner tube and had to trek 2.5 miles/4km home on Saturday!


----------



## rj2060 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow, bikers! About three years ago I took up bicycling on a regular basis for exercise and to get out and to 'wave' at people. I just did 21 miles today. When I first started riding I wouldn't go by myself and it would feel like something uncomfortable would happen on every ride. After every single ride I'd be ruminating about something that happened. It was an extremely stressful activity for me at times. Now I feel very little anxiety. The rides are usually uneventful, and when I make a mistake it doesn't feel like a catastrophe. I started out wearing shorts and no helmet and slowly started buying bicycling gear. Helmet, bike cap, gloves, bike shoes and clips. Watching my cadence, speed and heart rate. This summer I started wearing spandex bike shorts. I could not have imagined wearing those in a million years. I don't know if riding has helped my SA in general but it almost feels like night and day when I compare how I felt for the first year and half when I rode and how I feel now. Bicycling has become my favorite activity. I have extreme SAD so anything I can do outside comfortably and be around people, even if I'm usually not interacting with them much, is very helpful for me.


----------



## adidasman (Feb 27, 2015)

LetMeThinkAboutThat said:


> I'm biking about 25mi per day, avg. Its finally a workout that's not boring and not giving me joint problems. I can really feel my brain fog lifting. I'm really looking forward to biking a lot more this fall as the summer cools off. It really requires paying a lot of attention to traffic, potholes etc. There are a few opportunites for quick chit chat as well that I kind of like. it really seems like a good way to get out of the house with purpose.


I started doing this with my partner recently and it's good fun, and eases anxiety slightly too. Together with running this is great medication. Have you tried glucosamine for joints and your running?


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

adidasman said:


> I started doing this with my partner recently and it's good fun, and eases anxiety slightly too. Together with running this is great medication. Have you tried glucosamine for joints and your running?


I tried glucosamine but it does no good. my knees have a structural problem. I have slightly wider hips for a guy and kind of bow legged on top of that so my knees kind of slanted. If I can keep my weight way down they are ok, but looks like biking is my go to sport.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

Buckyx said:


> I would do if I got a bike.. safer than running and better for recovery


check craigslist. Its time consuming because you will have to cross check the bikes to make sure its not junk. Very near me somebody is selling a connondale that's about 15 years old. they posted a lot of pictures so I could verify make and model. its cost about 600$ new, they wanted $75 and it looks like it was in excellent condition. Also, a lot of people are trying to sell newer bikes for 80% of purchase price without even saying what size it is or anything. way to much for a used bike even if its recent and not used much. I also wish craigslist separated kid bike from adult bikes. Too many of them are bikes little kids grew out of.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

rj2060 said:


> Wow, bikers! About three years ago I took up bicycling on a regular basis for exercise and to get out and to 'wave' at people. I just did 21 miles today. When I first started riding I wouldn't go by myself and it would feel like something uncomfortable would happen on every ride. After every single ride I'd be ruminating about something that happened. It was an extremely stressful activity for me at times. Now I feel very little anxiety. The rides are usually uneventful, and when I make a mistake it doesn't feel like a catastrophe. I started out wearing shorts and no helmet and slowly started buying bicycling gear. Helmet, bike cap, gloves, bike shoes and clips. Watching my cadence, speed and heart rate. This summer I started wearing spandex bike shorts. I could not have imagined wearing those in a million years. I don't know if riding has helped my SA in general but it almost feels like night and day when I compare how I felt for the first year and half when I rode and how I feel now. Bicycling has become my favorite activity. I have extreme SAD so anything I can do outside comfortably and be around people, even if I'm usually not interacting with them much, is very helpful for me.


I've been getting quite a bit of gear off ebay. prices and selection are excellent.

>>When I first started riding I wouldn't go by myself and it would feel like something uncomfortable would happen on every ride. After every single ride I'd be ruminating about something that happened.<<

this part I think is really interesting and what people with SA need. Some of it is just a matter of dealing with little issues. I have some really complex intersections I need to take lefts on. I'm pretty much figuring out how to get on the main road ahead of the intersection so I can go straight through the messy intersections. I think that's a skill people with SA need. In a way its a metaphor for life.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I've been road biking for about 5 years now, and recently started again after a one year hiatus. Once I get my groove back, I might join some local road biking group, which I've seen one usually right around my neighborhood, and have heard there are several in my town. 

I might also build a new bike if I do really get into it again.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I would give it a try, but I don't have a bike. And I don't have the money for a bike sadly :/


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I would give it a try, but I don't have a bike. And I don't have the money for a bike sadly :/


now you have a goal. I've seen really good bikes on craigslist for 50-100$. Mow some yards or something. I'm seeing quite a few help wanted ads where I live.


----------

